# foto de Pedro Sánchez en un acto de campaña ayer en Almeria. ¿Hace falta decir algo mas?



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

el traidor y corrupto da nacionalidad Española a cambio de votos


----------



## belenus (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Jun 2022)

ha ido a ver como se siente en persona lo que tiene preparado para españa.


----------



## belenus (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Jun 2022)

los moros y los negros no pueden adquirir la nacionalidad española,si votan en las generales es fraude,


----------



## Sardónica (6 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> los moros y los negros no pueden adquirir la nacionalidad española,si votan en las generales es fraude,



Dales 1 pandemía más y los tienes en el Congreso dirigiendo España.


----------



## hartman (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Dales 1 pandemía más y los tienes en el Congreso dirigiendo España.



arreglo ley no pueden adquirir la nacionalidad, si pueden votar en las elecciones de los hay untamientos si están empadronados, ,en cuanto a las taifas no tengo ni idea


----------



## Salsa_rosa (6 Jun 2022)

Amego sigarro


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


>



Valiente hipocrita.


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Jun 2022)

Luego se ducha con legía


----------



## Mig29 (6 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el traidor y corrupto da nacionalidad Española a cambio de votos
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081595



Vaya merienda de negros.


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> los moros y los negros no pueden adquirir la nacionalidad española,si votan en las generales es fraude,



Salvo que se casen con una charo.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## ilustrado (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## todoayen (6 Jun 2022)

Por un sombrero de paja esos votan al que sea.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Jun 2022)

Ha ido a hacerse unas tomas rodeado de negritos sonrientes para su serie de TV, que no os enteráis. Para que lo único que va a dejar para la posteridad, la puta serie, de la imagen de que es un gran líder mundial amado por todos los oprimidos y desharrapados. Un Gandhi español. Un santo varón. Justiciero y titán. Salvador de los oprimidos (salvo de los curritos blanquitos heterosexuales españoles, esos son unos hijos de puta a los que hay que exprimir hasta que no les quede una gota de sangre, por fachas).

Y el keroseno del Falcon y su catering lo pagamos nosotros. ¡Remad fuerte, sabandijas!

Menudo ROJO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA está hecho el Viruelo. Si algún día lo fusilan o ahorcan, pienso celebrarlo a lo grande.


----------



## Berrón (6 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



 cómo le mira el negro, se lo come con los ojos al hideputa


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Jun 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ha ido a hacerse unas tomas rodeado de negritos sonrientes para su serie de TV, que no os enteráis. Para que lo único que va a dejar para la posteridad, la puta serie, de la imagen de que es un gran líder mundial amado por todos los oprimidos y desharrapados. Un Gandhi español. Un santo varón. Justiciero y titán. Salvador de los oprimidos (salvo de los curritos blanquitos heterosexuales españoles, esos son unos hijos de puta a los que hay que exprimir hasta que no les quede una gota de sangre, por fachas).
> 
> Y el keroseno del Falcon y su catering lo pagamos nosotros. ¡Remad fuerte, sabandijas!
> 
> Menudo ROJO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA está hecho el Viruelo. Si algún día lo fusilan o ahorcan, pienso celebrarlo a lo grande.



es del capítulo donde Antonio salva a Africa entera de una epidemia de EBOLE.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el traidor y corrupto da nacionalidad Española a cambio de votos
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081595



Por fin Pedro encuentra un barrio en el que es recibido con cariño por los españoles. Por fin. Qué alivio.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> es del capítulo donde Antonio salva a Africa entera de una epidemia de EBOLE.



El pérfido mosquito Ébole, vector de la diarrea mental y la demencia progresista.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Jun 2022)

Vaya obsesión tiene este y el macron con los negros, al final voy a pensar que les gustan los rabos grandes y venosos. Menudos enfermos.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por fin Pedro encuentra un barrio en el que es recibido con cariño por los españoles. Por fin. Qué alivio.



La verdad es que si, a esos es fácil engañarlos pero a nosotros ya no nos engaña.


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Jun 2022)

Los moronegros éstos no saben ni como se vota. 

Los acompañan los hijos de puta de las ONGs en todo momento, con la papeleta ya preparada.


----------



## Mongolo471 (6 Jun 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Los moronegros éstos no saben ni como se vota.
> 
> Los acompañan los hijos de puta de las ONGs en todo momento, con la papeleta ya preparada.



El nuevo voto útil, cambiar jubiletas por basura humana venida de un agujero infecto.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sardónica (6 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> arreglo ley no pueden adquirir la nacionalidad, si pueden votar en las elecciones de los hay untamientos si están empadronados, ,en cuanto a las taifas no tengo ni idea



Reforma de art 13 C.E.con ZP para participación activa y pasiva en las elecciones de ayuntamientos PARA LOS CIUDADANOS DE LA UE.

Los de la foto son de terceros países. NO PUEDEN EN AYTO.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Jun 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> Valiente hipocrita.



¿Nunca habías visto el vídeo? No conozco mejor definición de lo que es Sánchez


----------



## Sardónica (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## BudSpencer (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

y luego cuestionan la candidatura de Olona por empadronarse donde le de la gana ! 









La "supuesta ilegalidad" del empadronamiento de Olona en Salobreña enfrenta a los partidos


La mayoría coincide en que será la Junta Electoral la que tenga la palabra final sobre si Olona podrá presentar o no a las elecciones andaluzas




www.granadahoy.com


----------



## Hannibaal (6 Jun 2022)

¿Eso es España o Malaui?

Pedro Sánchez es un hijo de la gran puta y el PSOE una mafia que junto con el resto de partidos constituyen un cáncer que debe ser extirpado, no hay otra, si continuamos con este régimen nos vamos al infierno, en pocos lustros desaparecemos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y los asistentes han llegado todos juntos en un taxi.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> los moros y los negros no pueden adquirir la nacionalidad española*,si votan en las generales es fraude,*



DA IGUAL AMEGO


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)

Reportado 

Pensaba que Antonio se había vestido de faralaes para la ocasión


----------



## Th89 (6 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


>



Este gif define con milimétrica perfección a este hijo de puta.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¡Qué hideputa! Luego le dirá al Begoño que España le ama.

¡Que puto egolatra narcisista! Ni Stalin fomentaba semejante culto a la personalidad


----------



## Archibald (6 Jun 2022)

La negritud votará en masa PSOE. Para eso los traen y para ROBAR con las asociaciones de acogida.


----------



## randomizer (6 Jun 2022)

He visto la foto, esas maderas, y me había hecho ilusiones.... Pero no


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Luego se ducha con legía



Con Logia. Se ducha con Logia.


----------



## Decipher (7 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Estamos jodidos.


----------



## Topacio (7 Jun 2022)

Por un momento pensé que estaba en Senegal


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jun 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081598
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081601



El socialismo debe de ser prohibido como la agrupación terrorista y criminal que es.


----------



## CommiePig (7 Jun 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081598
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081601



brutal


----------



## CommiePig (7 Jun 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> Valiente hipocrita.



el mejor cínico, gracias a su psicopatia egolatra


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Jun 2022)

La campaña del año que viene la hace directamente en África.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Jun 2022)

Juro que entre los sombreros de paja, el fondo y los negros que Sanchez se había maracado algún viaje diplomático de los suyos por Mali o el Niger


----------



## DOM + (7 Jun 2022)

Antonio, que hay de lo nuestro?


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el traidor y corrupto da nacionalidad Española a cambio de votos
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081595



Parece que esté en Angola.

¿En serio está en España? Que este tío coge el Falcon más que un crío coge su bici.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Ese tío da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## jolu (7 Jun 2022)

Me alegro que haya encontrado un pueblo de "España" donde no lo quieran ahorcar.


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> los moros y los negros no pueden adquirir la nacionalidad española,si votan en las generales es fraude,



Pásate por cualquier oficina de renovación de DNI y pasaportes a ver qué ves allí.


----------



## Espeluznao (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el traidor y corrupto da nacionalidad Española a cambio de votos
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081595



Absurdo que este tío se deje ver por Almería, que lleva votando 40 años al PP, y sin sacar nada, ni con Moreno Bonilla en la junta...

Y los casos de corrupción del PP de Almería los conoce todo el mundo..


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Jun 2022)

Abascal rodeado de españoles y Perro Xanxe, el amante de los falos, rodeado de negros.


----------



## ShellShock (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Jun 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


>




me cago en la puta se ha hecho totalmente real


----------



## ShellShock (7 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> me cago en la puta se ha hecho totalmente real



Fíjate que la imagen lleva enlace con lectura muy recomendable.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Jun 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Fíjate que la imagen lleva enlace con lectura muy recomendable.



Lo estoy leyendo con sumo detalle gracias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El socialismo debe de ser prohibido como la agrupación terrorista y criminal que es.



sicarios de los enemigos de España


----------



## elbaranda (7 Jun 2022)

Parece el presidente de Honduras o Republica Dominicana dándose un baño de masas


----------



## Segismunda (7 Jun 2022)

Es una imagen muy SENTIR EL ÁFRICA WAY OF LIFE, aunque no sea lo que pretende.


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el traidor y corrupto da nacionalidad Española a cambio de votos
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081595



Los que miran no saben ni quién es, ni les importa, alguien les ha dicho que ese blanco es un amego AfricaFriendly BLM repartepaguistas nacionalizante


----------



## ApartapeloS (7 Jun 2022)

En realidad está en su medio, rodeado de analfabetos que estén dispuestos a tragarse sus mentiras, ante gente preparada su vacuidad intelectual es tan notable que incluso alguien como él siente vergüenza ajena


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Jun 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Vaya obsesión tiene este y el macron con los negros, al final voy a pensar que les gustan los rabos grandes y venosos. Menudos enfermos.



pregúntale a Begoño cuánto calza


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2022)

Allí podrá probar de lo que tanto entiende y que es más grande que lo que calza su mujer.


----------



## Jotagb (7 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pregúntale a Begoño cuánto calza



Están enfermos, tratan a negros como si fueran de safari pensando que son más humanos que los demás. todo esto se les volverá en su contra.


----------



## Kluster (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



La cara de malvado es insuperable.


----------

